
Ask HN: How to pay contractors and manage payroll for remote hires? - judlaw
What are the best practices&#x2F;softwares&#x2F;services to use to take care engage remote contractors on short stints? Thanks very much for your inputs.
======
tstegart
Gusto is pretty popular for small businesses. You don't have to have a
subscription plan to pay contractors, they take a cut.
[https://gusto.com/product/pricing](https://gusto.com/product/pricing)

~~~
judlaw
Thanks! This looks apt for hiring within the US though, does it also work for
hiring in other countries?

~~~
tstegart
I haven't checked if they offer it, but places to research are Square Payroll,
Wave, or the big ones ADP & Paychex. A lot of accounting software can also do
this, so Quickbooks Payroll, Zoho & Sage. Let us know what you pick.

~~~
judlaw
Great thanks will check these out and keep you posted!

